# Pepsi



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry to start a new thead but I didn't want this to get lost in the other one.

I just wanted to thank you all for you good advice and lovely well wishes, it has meant so much as kept me going the last 2 weeks

Pepsi lost his fight just after midnight last night :crying: I gave him his meds and noticed his eye was seeping blood. I tried to feed him but he kept making little moaning noises and sighing, he tried to fight me and then turned his back on me. I thought at this time that he has given up and decided to take him the vet this a.m to pts. I sat at the table with him on it for about an hour just stroking him. I then picked him up to put him back by his litter tray and he went all floppy, like he was falling asleep but trying not too.

I got a towel to put under his side to keep him upright and warm then decided to take him into my room where I could see him through the night but when I got him upstairs he was so lifeless :crying: I wrapped him up to keep him warm but he wiggled off the towel so I thought maybe he just didn't want to be on it. But the he was wriggling even more and we then realised he was fitting.

We just sat by him as there was just nothing we could do  It didn't last long, maybe 30-40secs then he stretched out and was gone. I just sat there holding him for a while before OH took him downstairs and put him into his box.

We burried him this morning with a picture my daughter had made him that had been in his panrty/hutch and his toy carrot. We are going to the garden centre soon to find a nice plant to put on the spot.

OH has been fab, he has removed all Pepsi's things from the house and cleaned up before I came down so I didn't have to face doing it. I am totally heart-broken and can't stop crying :crying:

So it's 2 weeks to the day, I really thought that if he made it through today he stood a great chance of recovering. Regardless, I'm still really proud of my little fighter, he gave it his all :crying: Just one thing my little boomerang couldn't make it back from


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Tink im so sorry.

You really did the best for him, and tried so hard.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Oh Tink im so sorry.
> 
> You really did the best for him, and tried so hard.


Thank you. And thanks for all your advice too, it's helped so much x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear this.
Pepsi really fought hard for you and you really did everything you could for him.
Sleep well little one fly free over the rainbow xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh sorry to hear this Tink sending huge hugs your way :blink:

You did everything that you could for him. Sleep well little Pepsi


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tink. I'm near to tears after reading that he'd lost his fight, I really hoped he'd pull through. I know how much you loved your little guy and I'm sure he knows how much you loved him too and you really did everything you could. 

Sweet dreams Pepsi


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun i am so so sorry to hear about little pepsi, i am in tears myself reading about him going to the rainbow so i cant even begin to imagine how hard it has been for you the last 2 weeks.
you did pepsi proud alot of people would have given up long ago but you kept giving him the chance and im sure he is very greatful.

binky free over rainbow bridge little man.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am really really sorry to read that the little man has lost his fight. :crying:
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this, poor little boy. Binky free Pepsi xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh im so sorry about Pepsi, reading your post made me cry, poor little fella! At least you tried and no one can doubt you for that you did everything you could! Im so sorry i know how horrible and heartbreaking it is to lose one and i feel for you xx

Sebding you lots of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

im so sorry thats is so sad. im sat here crying just reading your post. hugs x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Just been to the garden centre to buy a lavender to put over him but couldn't find one  My daughter wants to plant something there for him as she was not here to bury him (thankfuly) and I thoght lavender would be nice as we can dry the flowers and bring them into the house. Be a nice reminder


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hun i know it sounds awful but make sure you bury VERY deep as remember last week the foxes dug jack up as they have a great smell, we even had a concrete slab over the area he was.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> hun i know it sounds awful but make sure you bury VERY deep as remember last week the foxes dug jack up as they have a great smell, we even had a concrete slab over the area he was.


Yeah I told my OH about what happened to you, he has dug about 2ft down as that's as far as possible (Due to where we live the soil is just like thick clay) My garden is quite boxed in by others and I can't see any ways they can get in, going to put the heavy tubs of potatoes over for tonight. Fingers crossed it will be ok.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear Tink. He's not in pain anymore. I find its better if they choose the time themselves and we not have to choose for pts for them. I was more upset when I lost Sophie after she was pts, I still regret the decision even now but with Charlie he chose the time himself and I felt somehow more at ease without regret.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Sorry to hear Tink. He's not in pain anymore. I find its better if they choose the time themselves and we not have to choose for pts for them. I was more upset when I lost Sophie after she was pts, I still regret the decision even now but with Charlie he chose the time himself and I felt somehow more at ease without regret.


Thanks Kammie, I understand what you mean. It didn't feel right to pts when he was doing his best to fight it, he was doing so well too. I don't regret giving him more time, I do feel awful about him going that way though and it was just so scary to watch. I did tell him whilst I was holding him after that I'm so sorry :crying:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so, so, sorry to read your sad news. Pepsi was such a special bunny. 

I really admire the way you nursed him. I am sure he knew just how much he was loved and is now binkying happily at Rainbow Bridge.

Myxi is a cruel, heartbreaking disease. I still think with much sadness of the two I lost last year as a result of catching myxi.

RIP little Pepsi.

xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> I'm so, so, sorry to read your sad news. Pepsi was such a special bunny.
> 
> I really admire the way you nursed him. I am sure he knew just how much he was loved and is now binkying happily at Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> ...


Aw thanks Lumpy, I was wondering if I had done the right thing. I think in one way I didn't but on the other hand I'm glad I gave him the extra time and chances he needed. It is, I'm sure you will agree, a devestating thing to see :crying: I'd love to meet the man whose idea it was to create and spread such a vile desease


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:crying: I'm so sorry Tink.... He had a great life with you and to hold on so long he did really well...
*hugs*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :crying: I'm so sorry Tink.... He had a great life with you and to hold on so long he did really well...
> *hugs*


Thankyou, still can't believe it though :crying:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tink, you did all you could for him, you gave him the time, the medication and the love, I think he just didnt have anymore fight in him in the end, it really is a horrible disease. I always think (as someone else said) that its nicer when they choose when to go, rather than us deciding for them, you gave him that option.

Been reading all the way thru the 2 weeks and I was really keeping my fingers crossed that he could get over it.

He is now in rainbow bridge, healthy and happy and making new friends. RIP Pepsi.

*Heidi*


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Im really, really sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. Pepsi x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aw thanks  I'm glad he chose when to give in, didn't feel right for me to.

Having trouble with my daughter getting her head around death and the fact his body is in the ground when he is in heaven :001_unsure: Planted the lavenders yesterday and she said he will help them grow which is good. And when the sun came out she said 'Pepsi is making it sunny for us' :001_wub:

I told her about Jack and Dave rabbit passing away and it gave her lots of reassurance knowing there are other bunnies that are in bunny heaven that have gone very recently. She said it is nice that he will have friends to play with but asked me if they will ever fight as they are boys. She clearly listens to me when I tell her things then!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Tink Im so sorry about Pepsi! I have been thinking about him non stop whilst in here in Africa. We dont have internet at my inlaws so Ive only been able to logg on today! You tried so hard for him and we are all proud of you! Rest in peace little Pepsi and binky away!

p.s. im not reading any other posts at the moment as internet here is painfully slow its taken me a good 5-10 mins to read this and make a reply!

Will catch up with you when im back Tink... stay here on the forum pls!

xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> Tink Im so sorry about Pepsi! I have been thinking about him non stop whilst in here in Africa. We dont have internet at my inlaws so Ive only been able to logg on today! You tried so hard for him and we are all proud of you! Rest in peace little Pepsi and binky away!
> 
> p.s. im not reading any other posts at the moment as internet here is painfully slow its taken me a good 5-10 mins to read this and make a reply!
> 
> ...


Thanks Umber, that's really sweet of you :blushing: Hope your having a fab holiday hun xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Tink I'm so sorry hes gone, I really was expecting you to say he'd got better, you worked so hard to keep him with us you really did everything you could, I hope people learn from your storey


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Charlie, Sophie, Dave and Jack will all look after him now playing and running free.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Charlie, Sophie, Dave and Jack will all look after him now playing and running free.


That's been quite a nice thought for my little girl, that he will have lot's of friends in 'heaven' and that the angels will make him better (so she told me!)

Can't believe it has been a week. I still miss him and it has not got that much easier. Can't believe how much it hurts not to have him around the house and keep me company in the evenings when Im alone :crying:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Tink I'm so sorry hes gone, I really was expecting you to say he'd got better, you worked so hard to keep him with us you really did everything you could, I hope people learn from your storey


Thanks Emzy, so do I, and the importance of having a really good rabbit vet too. Had I had one in the first place, it would have been more likely that he would have pulled through, he did amazingly considering he had not been vaccinated


----------

